# Hidden images  wie gehts



## BlueEagel (29. Dezember 2004)

moinsen.

wollte mal wissen wie das geht, oder ehr ich suche nen tut.

KLICK  müsste die bilder mal makiren (geht nur mit i-Explorer)

würde mich über antwort freuen

MFG BlueEagle


----------



## Mythos007 (29. Dezember 2004)

Augen auf  => http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials77861.html


----------



## soraxdesign (29. Dezember 2004)

Hab mir das Tutorial jetz net angeschaut, aber hab spontan bei google dieses Programm gefunden:

ftp://node:node@brado-bbs.dyndns.org/software/pegasus/grafik_a/hidimg21.exe http://www.brado-bbs.de/ra193c.htm


----------



## BlueEagel (29. Dezember 2004)

Danke 

und wo wir gleich dabei sind giebt es nen prog wie man bilder wie diese
____________88:::::::::::888::::8888888 88888888888 8888888 
__________88888888:::::8::::::::::::::::8 8888888 888888888888 
________888_8:::888888:::::::::::::: :::::::::::8 8888888888___888 
___________88:::::88888888:::::: m::::::::::::::8 8888888888____8 
_________888888888888888888:M:::: ::::::::::::888 8888888888 
________88888888888888888888:::::::::: :::::::M88 888888888888 
________8888888888888888888888:::::: :::::::M8888 888888888888 
_________8888888888888888888888::::: :::::M888888 888888888888 
________8888888888888888::88888::::: ::::M8888888 8888888888888 
______88888888888888888:::88888:::: ::::M888888888888888___8888 
_____8888888888888888 8:::88888::::::M:::::;o*M*o;888888888____88 
____8 8888888888888888:::8888:::::::M:::::::::::: ::::::88888888____8 
___88888888888888888::::88::: ::::::M:;:::::::::: :::::::::888888888 
__8888888888888888888:::8::::: ::::M::::aAa:::::: ::::::M8888888888_______8 
__88___8888888888::88:: ::8::::::::M::::::::::::: :::::::888888888888888_8888 
_88__88888888888:::8: :::::::::::::M:::::::::::;: :::::::88:88888888888888888 
_8__8888888888888:::: ::::::::::::M:::@@@:::::: ::8w8888888888888888 
__88888888888:888::::::::::: ::::M::::::a@::::: ::M8i888888888888888 
_8888888888::::88::::::::::: ::::M888:::::::::::: :::::M88z88888888888888888 
8888888888:::::8:::::: ::::::::::M88888:::::::::: ::MM888!888888888888888888 
888888888:::::8::::::: :::::::::M8888888MAmAMVMM8 8*88888888___88888888 
888888_M::::::::::::::::::: :::M888888888:::::::: :MM8888888888888___8888888 
8888___M:::::::::::::: :::::::M88888888888::::::: MM88888888888888____88888 
_888___M::::::::::::::: :::::M8888888888888M::::: mM888888888888____888 
__888__M::::::::::::::::::: M8888:8888888888888:: :m::Mm8888_8888___888 
___88__M::::::::::::::::::: 8888:8888888888888888 :::::::::Mm8___8888___888 
___88__M::::::::::::::: :8888M::88888::8888888888 88::::::::::Mm8888____88 
___8___MM:::::::::::::88 88M::::8888:::::88888888 8888::::::::::::Mm8_____4 
_______8M::::::::::::88 88M:::::::888::::::::88:: :8888888::::::::::::::Mm_____2 
______88MM:::::::: :8888M::::::::::88:::::::::8:: :::888888:::::::::M::::::M 
_____8888M:::::::::888 MM::::::::::::8::::::::::: :M::::8888:::::::::::M::::M 
____88888M:::::::::88 :M:::::::::::::::8::::::::: ::::M:::8888::::::::::::M::M 
___88_888MM::::::888 :M:::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::M:8888::::::::::::::M: 
___8_88888M::::::88:: M:::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::MM:88:::::::::::::::::M 
_____88888M::::::8 8::M:::::::::::::::::*88*::::: :::::::M:88::::::::::::::::::::M 
____888888M::::: :88::M:::::::::::::::88@@88::::: :::::M::88:::::::::::::::::::::M 
____888888MM:::: 88::MM:::::::::::::88@@88::::::: ::::M::::8:::::::::::::::::::::*8 
____88888__M::: :::8::MM:::::::::::::::*88*:::::::::::::M::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::88@@ 
____8888___MM:::::::::MM: ::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::MM:::::::::::::::::::::::::::88@@ 
_____888_ ___M:::::::::::MM:::::::::::::::::::::: :::::MM::M::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*8 
_____8 88____MM:::::::::::MMM:::::::::::::::::::: :MM::::MM:::::::::::::::::::::::::M 
______88_____ M:::::::::::::MMMM::::::::::::MMMM: :::::::MM:::::::::::::::::MM 
_______88____MM::::: ::::::::::MMMMMMMMMMM::::::: ::::::MMM:MMM 
________88____MM::::::::::::::::::: MMMMM:::::::: :::::::::::MMMMMMMMM 
_________88___8MM::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::MMMMMM 
__________8___88MM: ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::M:::M:::::::::::MM 
______________888MM:::::::::::::::::::::::::::MM ::::::::MM::::::MM 
_____________88888MM:::::::::: ::::::::::::MMM::: ::::::mM:::::MM 
_____________888888MM:::::::::::: :::::::MMM:::::::::::::MMM::M 
____________8888888 8MM::::::::::::::::MMM::::::: :::::::::MM:::M 
___________88_8888888M::::::::::: ::MMM:::::::::: :::::::::::M::::M 
___________8__888888_M::::::::: :MM:::::::::::::: ::::::::::::M::::M: 
______________888888_M::::::: :M::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::M:::::MM 
_____________888888__M:::::: :M:::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::::::::M 
_____________888888__M::: ::

Machen kann ohne alles selber zu schreiben da verlire ich immer den überblick 

MFG BlueEagle


----------



## Mythos007 (29. Dezember 2004)

Für Grafiken: http://www.glassgiant.com/misc_ascii.php

Für Text: http://www.figlet.org/


----------



## BlueEagel (3. März 2005)

Moin Moin 

Habe mal nach sowas hier gefragt

____________88:::::::::::888::::8888888 88888888888 8888888
__________88888888:::::8::::::::::::::::8 8888888 888888888888
________888_8:::888888:::::::::::::: :::::::::::8 8888888888___888
___________88:::::88888888:::::: m::::::::::::::8 8888888888____8
_________888888888888888888:M:::: ::::::::::::888 8888888888
________88888888888888888888:::::::::: :::::::M88 888888888888
________8888888888888888888888:::::: :::::::M8888 888888888888
_________8888888888888888888888::::: :::::M888888 888888888888
________8888888888888888::88888::::: ::::M8888888 8888888888888
______88888888888888888:::88888:::: ::::M888888888888888___8888
_____8888888888888888 8:::88888::::::M:::::;o*M*o;888888888____88
____8 8888888888888888:::8888:::::::M:::::::::::: ::::::88888888____8
___88888888888888888::::88::: ::::::M:;:::::::::: :::::::::888888888
__8888888888888888888:::8::::: ::::M::::aAa:::::: ::::::M8888888888_______8
__88___8888888888::88:: ::8::::::::M::::::::::::: :::::::888888888888888_8888
_88__88888888888:::8: :::::::::::::M:::::::::::;: :::::::88:88888888888888888
_8__8888888888888:::: ::::::::::::M:::@@@:::::: ::8w8888888888888888
__88888888888:888::::::::::: ::::M::::::a@::::: ::M8i888888888888888
_8888888888::::88::::::::::: ::::M888:::::::::::: :::::M88z88888888888888888
8888888888:::::8:::::: ::::::::::M88888:::::::::: ::MM888!888888888888888888
888888888:::::8::::::: :::::::::M8888888MAmAMVMM8 8*88888888___88888888
888888_M::::::::::::::::::: :::M888888888:::::::: :MM8888888888888___8888888
8888___M:::::::::::::: :::::::M88888888888::::::: MM88888888888888____88888
_888___M::::::::::::::: :::::M8888888888888M::::: mM888888888888____888
__888__M::::::::::::::::::: M8888:8888888888888:: :m::Mm8888_8888___888
___88__M::::::::::::::::::: 8888:8888888888888888 :::::::::Mm8___8888___888
___88__M::::::::::::::: :8888M::88888::8888888888 88::::::::::Mm8888____88
___8___MM:::::::::::::88 88M::::8888:::::88888888 8888::::::::::::Mm8_____4
_______8M::::::::::::88 88M:::::::888::::::::88:: :8888888::::::::::::::Mm_____2
______88MM:::::::: :8888M::::::::::88:::::::::8:: :::888888:::::::::M::::::M
_____8888M:::::::::888 MM::::::::::::8::::::::::: :M::::8888:::::::::::M::::M
____88888M:::::::::88 :M:::::::::::::::8::::::::: ::::M:::8888::::::::::::M::M
___88_888MM::::::888 :M:::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::M:8888::::::::::::::M:
___8_88888M::::::88:: M:::::::::::::::::::::::::: :::::::MM:88:::::::::::::::::M
_____88888M::::::8 8::M:::::::::::::::::*88*::::: :::::::M:88::::::::::::::::::::M
____888888M::::: :88::M:::::::::::::::88@@88::::: :::::M::88:::::::::::::::::::::M
____888888MM:::: 88::MM:::::::::::::88@@88::::::: ::::M::::8:::::::::::::::::::::*8
____88888__M::: :::8::MM:::::::::::::::*88*:::::::::::::M::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::88@@
____8888___MM:::::::::MM: ::::::::::::::::::::::: ::::::MM:::::::::::::::::::::::::::88@@
_____888_ ___M:::::::::::MM:::::::::::::::::::::: :::::MM::M::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::*8
_____8 88____MM:::::::::::MMM:::::::::::::::::::: :MM::::MM:::::::::::::::::::::::::M
______88_____ M:::::::::::::MMMM::::::::::::MMMM: :::::::MM:::::::::::::::::MM
_______88____MM::::: ::::::::::MMMMMMMMMMM::::::: ::::::MMM:MMM
________88____MM::::::::::::::::::: MMMMM:::::::: :::::::::::MMMMMMMMM
_________88___8MM::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::: :::::::::::::::::::::::MMMMMM
__________8___88MM: ::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::M:::M:::::::::::MM
______________888MM:::::::::::::::::::::::::::MM ::::::::MM::::::MM
_____________88888MM:::::::::: ::::::::::::MMM::: ::::::mM:::::MM
_____________888888MM:::::::::::: :::::::MMM:::::::::::::MMM::M
____________8888888 8MM::::::::::::::::MMM::::::: :::::::::MM:::M
___________88_8888888M::::::::::: ::MMM:::::::::: :::::::::::M::::M
___________8__888888_M::::::::: :MM:::::::::::::: ::::::::::::M::::M:
______________888888_M::::::: :M::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::M:::::MM
_____________888888__M:::::: :M:::::::::::::::::: ::::::::::::::::::::::M
_____________888888__M::: ::

nur der link für glassgigant geht net mehr und die page bräuchte ich jetzt.. giebt es auch noch ähnliche pages ?

MFG BlueEagle


----------



## Philip Kurz (3. März 2005)

Da solltest du evtl. Mr. Google bemühen. Auf http://www.mollnau.de/software/grafik/grafik.html kannst du z.B. den ASCII-Generator downloaden


----------



## BlueEagel (3. März 2005)

Thx und sorry...


----------

